# Iconic Images - There's someting about this picture



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This may not deserve a thread, but I don't know where else to say it, but over the years there have just been these iconic wrestling pictures, pictures of Austin, Hogan, Rock, HHH, HBK, Eddie, there are these images caught that kind of capture the person at their finest and live one.

I think this is CM Punk's, this looks like something that could be on a t-shirt, its that good of a picture, it captures the whole Punk revolution and it's success and how he was an agent of change.

What do you guys think? And you can post images you think are iconic as well.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

it looks like 

CM Punk:Change - Building a better tomorrow


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That is very iconic indeed. Just needs an arrow pointing down on his shirt that reads "ratings".


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like the, "Eh, whatever," look on his face. He's the champion, he's the top of the company, and he just has a look on his face of like, "Well, here's another night of me getting five minutes of air time while Cena gets the rest of it."


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

To me it reads.

"Not the opener, not the main event, just somewhere in the middle..."


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Theproof said:


> That is very iconic indeed. Just needs an arrow pointing down on his shirt that reads "ratings".


what a bad attempt at being funny.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I think this is CM Punk's, this looks like something that could be on a t-shirt, its that good of a picture, it captures the whole Punk revolution and it's success and how he was an agent of change.





Ratedr4life said:


> What do you guys think?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. There is a FINE line between Punk fans and Punk haters. He's some one that you either love or hate, and can't really be on the fence about him. :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> Wow. There is a FINE line between Punk fans and Punk haters. He's some one that you either love or hate, and can't really be on the fence about him. :lmao


I guess Punk is becoming the new Cena :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

---








---








---








---








---
















---








---


----------



## fsuizzy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

About as iconic as a picture of that guy with the "Golden Voice" difference is that guy looks a little less homeless.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Enough with the uneducated insults about CM Punk. The guy can work any gimmick you throw at him, that should be respected.

As far as an iconic photo, now that it's been mentioned, it's impressive and makes a statement. It screams "Hope" ala the Obama campaign. "Agent of Change."

I'm sure Punk would just love being on hipster T-shirts everywhere like Che Guevara :lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

TH1 said:


>


Come on, Edge has plenty of iconic icons of iconitude, that is like...top twenty.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That Photo is up there

Heres some other Iconic photos


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

Do I win the thread?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

i think the photo of savage with miss elizabeth on his shoulder is the most iconic posted


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

It definitely is an iconic picture i agree. My avatar is an other one


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

HBK off of the ladder.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

lhama said:


>


LOL I love it, funniest moment in wrestling history hands down!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

These are great to me. Probably cause I never thought I would see it.


----------



## KingLeno (Jan 5, 2012)

He looks like he needs to take a dump


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Naomi and #datass


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Namoi's ass is exceptional, hope they keep her with brodus!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably better photos, but undertakers over the top rope dive is a classic


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll always remember this one...it's definately the moment of Macho
{copied from first page btw}


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about these




























and an old fav


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Xander45 said:


>


Beaten to Taker/Austin. That is a picture I will always remember.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Zee Jay said:


> As far as an iconic photo, now that it's been mentioned, it's impressive and makes a statement. It screams "Hope" ala the Obama campaign. "Agent of Change."


Let's hope he is a better agent of change than Obama


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Meanwhile, in TNA...


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't see it- I just see Punk with a somewhat worried expression on his face :-/


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

jj87uk said:


> Let's hope he is a better agent of change than Obama


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Theproof said:


> That is very iconic indeed. Just needs an arrow pointing down on his shirt that reads "ratings".


Great point, lol. It'll be good if Raw keeps above 3.0 this week.

This is iconic:


----------



## TheBossy (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*THIS







*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing and I mean nothing is Iconic like this picture



Spoiler: The Most Iconic Picture of All time
























Problem? :lmao


----------



## KingLeno (Jan 5, 2012)

This is Wrestling!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

there's something about this pic that just gives me goosebumps , two legends at the peak of their careers standing tall at the greatest event of the year , giving a last farewell to their era (now i know this is gonna start some buzz about when their AE ended , but nonetheless even if it did end prior to this match , it was still the last tribute) 

the camera view gives it more epicness , as the view made Rock and Austin look like giants in the ring


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great Pic with Orton pointing to the WM Logo ^










^ This Pic is so Legendary and Awesome. Orton kissing his newly won WHC.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

picture than 1000 words


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Meanwhile, in TNA...


So thats why they had that ramp, for all the old fuckers


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

TheRyan915 said:


> Do I win the thread?


yes you do my friend yes you do


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


>


You post that putz up and not the original.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Punk but I don't think the picture of him is very iconic at all, he just seems like a ordinary guy who gets it rather than some great pro-wrestling icon.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Do I win?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

No i win!


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

doyousee? said:


>


That picture is really sad. Three of them are dead, Bret Hart had strokes, and Neidhart is going around carry drugs (possibly selling), running up in people's houses, and collecting felonies.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Iconic cuz it's something I'd never thought I'd see.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

My personal favorite.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Greatest era in WWE:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

doyousee? said:


>


WIN!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RockCold said:


>



*Waves hand side to side*


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the greatest moment of WWF history by far.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Notmarkingforanyon said:


> This is the greatest moment of WWF history by far.


Hahahaha no matter how many times I see it, it still makes me laugh.

That Austin/Taker picture really stands out for me....I think that was the night they took it way too far IMO. One of the few times in that era, the crowd were silent. It stunned me completely. It was way too weird. 

Yet another of Russo's ideas 

Loads of great pics in this thread though


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Love this one.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

edge with the elimination chamber steel in his mouth


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> Probably better photos, but undertakers over the top rope dive is a classic


Fixed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd say this one is a lot more iconic for Punk:










This pic is a pretty huge deal when you consider what it marked the start of lol:










These 2 together are iconic:



















And of course this one:










At the time this had HUGE potential to really be an iconic moment but they completely fucked it up as usual:










Such wasted potential. Sigh.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

tomjh said:


> edge with the elimination chamber steel in his mouth


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I think this is what I'll remember Kurt for









Or this


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

How we went this long without making it to this picture is beyond me.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Em....Has anyone posted this yet??.....Seems strange if no one has


----------



## plibb (Nov 14, 2008)

The_Chief said:


> Em....Has anyone posted this yet??.....Seems strange if no one has


That is funny you post this. I just watched this again today and just love this moment. Classic.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

When it comes to Punk I think these are more Iconic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i did not need to see Sid breaking his leg lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Great Pic with Orton pointing to the WM Logo ^.


The Champ is Here.










































lol ^


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

This defines iconic


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

---------------


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## WE-NEED-WCW (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


>


Thats a pretty iconic pic. I think the other one where he had him up setting up the AA was hilarious because of Rocks face. Dude can sell a move just by expression. Awesome moment with these two.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't really speak for anyone else so I thought I'd just go for the most iconic pictures I could find with regards to my childhood.
These images & memories will probably be with me 'til death


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


Hey, it's Karen Angle on the left.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Mick Foley special...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

punk in an iconic image thread? LMMFAO HOLYYYY SHIT. should only be of the attitude era kids.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

doyousee? said:


>


Lol, what's Eminem doing here?


On topic:


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

when punk can measure up to these then hes iconic


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> punk in an iconic image thread? LMMFAO HOLYYYY SHIT. should only be of the attitude era kids.


...

Golden Age, New Generation, NWA...

Go back to the nineties.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The best tag team in HISTORY!










very iconic and inspirational stuff.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, what's Eminem doing here?


Ha, MM Punk. 8*D

I meant for those photos to be a package showing the progression from being a common fan to standing toe to toe with one of his idols on WWE TV, not to mention, teasing an actual feud.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

In order...


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> there's something about this pic that just gives me goosebumps , two legends at the peak of their careers standing tall at the greatest event of the year , giving a last farewell to their era (now i know this is gonna start some buzz about when their AE ended , but nonetheless even if it did end prior to this match , it was still the last tribute)
> 
> the camera view gives it more epicness , as the view made Rock and Austin look like giants in the ring


Don't ignore the majesty that Earl Hebner brings to that shot


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What I was originally going for with this thread was that Punk shot of him with the title, isn't just a cool picture, it looks like something that could be on a t-shirt. Something similar to the Eddie Guerrero Scarface Latino Heat shirt he had, or even the image of Eddie that they ended up using on the tribute shirt they made after he passed.

I've seen that image of Punk used in a lot of people's signatures, as their avatar, but I like where this thread went, a lot of great pictures, some I haven't seen, good stuff.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Most people just post pictures they like, and have no "iconic" feel to them. Most of the actual iconic pictures are Hogan and Rock stare down, Hogan bodyslamming Andre, stuff like that, captured in a single image.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Nithas said:


>


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

doyousee? said:


>


This is the greatest picture in WWE history.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> The best tag team in HISTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Tell me he didn't just say that?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


>


^^^^^^^


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


>


yup, these are iconic images.

Not to bash Punk, but the picture OP posted is certainly not iconic enough.

This is the iconic Punk picture.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

doyousee? said:


>


The dude with long hair on Austin`s left looks very familiar to me. Has anyone an idea?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Came here for Iconic pictures. Left seeing mostly funny pictures. Great job, people.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

i·con·ic: Depicting a victorious athlete in a conventional style.

My first Kurt Angle picture is exactly that. Its all up to interpretation what conventional is, but I can agree that nothing is victorious about a Braden Walker picture


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

Big part of WWF(E)'s success story.










The "real" World Champion WCW vs WWF 1.0 unfortunately never booked that way.










I miss the good old days.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like he needs a dump in that picture lol


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

The most iconic images ever


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


I took a shit this morning that was more iconic than that.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

My 3 most iconic of the last 25 years


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*FTW

*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

In any order I put them


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*This picture marks the beginning of The Monday Night Wars 
*


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*FML*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Honestly can't believe these ones aren't on here


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's okay Warrior, you're not the only one that did this to Hogan...


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

This :


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

I think you could have picked a better Punk one. The one where he's sitting with the fans with the belt, blowing a kiss goodbye to Mcmahon would be my preference.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

I think some of you guys don't understand the difference between a cool image and an iconic image.


----------

